# Denhaunt's wife takes the plunge



## Bloodygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, after 3 years I've decided it's time to establish my own identity. Now I'm officially Bloodygirl instead of "The Wife."


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad to have you join us with your own identity!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bloodygirl!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Bloodygirl!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol..."the wife" is so fitting though...?
welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Greetings The Wife...err... I mean Bloodygirl.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wait, The Wife? I thought it was She Who Is Not To Be Named? Oh nevermind LOL!

Welcome, glad to finally have you on board.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, you know what they say, "Behind every great haunter is a wife that doesn't read the credit card statements carefully enough". 

Just kidding - welcome to the fun!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

glad to have ya here with us and the husband


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome and I like the name...  Than again I like anything with Blood in it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"The Wife" might be scarier for some people. 

Welcome to the family.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome.

Now if you could get my wife to join


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Bloodygirl...............


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, as another wife of a forum member, you will NEVER catch me calling you WIFE! 
Warmest welcomes BG.... now it's time to show the hubby UP! (Which will be a challenge, as he's quite respected round these parts!)


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah another "Wife" comes out of the background. LOL I just came out myself so welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloodygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Well, as another wife of a forum member, you will NEVER catch me calling you WIFE!
> Warmest welcomes BG.... now it's time to show the hubby UP! (Which will be a challenge, as he's quite respected round these parts!)


The Wife - just another term in a long list of cross-gender philosophical differences. I'll save the argument for a bigger battle, like, um, can you shoot a zombie in the head to stop it or do you have to decapitate it?

Show hubby up? Ha. Not likely. If I could do what he does, rest assured I'd change my career.

Thank you all for such a warm welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Guess this means no more compromising or embarassing photos of Denny. Hear that everyone?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

halloweenzombie said:


> welcome aboard! Guess this means no more compromising or embarassing photos of denny. Hear that everyone?


damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Denhaunt said:


> Well, you know what they say, "Behind every great haunter is a wife that doesn't read the credit card statements carefully enough".
> 
> Just kidding - welcome to the fun!


No you're not... I get cash only now (-:

Welcome Welcome!!!


----------

